# birdcams



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

I have a little cheap home surveillance camera on top of Sweety's cage so I can watch what he gets up to while I'm at work. It literally helps me to be able to get through my day to see his cute little antics.

For a long time I was leaving gentle elevator music on for him while I was at work. I found that he was almost completely inactive, just sat on his perch all day when I wasn't there. 

Then I started leaving some more lively sounds on for him, and I saw that he did perk up a bit, he was singing more often and not always on his perch. 

Recently, I discovered that his new favorite show is Ru Paul's Drag Race.  The show has constant action, music, singing, dancing, costumes, graphics, sound effects, sequins...all things he loves. So now this is what I leave on for him while I am at work, and now when I check in on him he is always singing or chirping, dancing all over his cage, nibbling his toys and cuttlebone, and generally being active and happy all day long. In fact when I come home for lunch I pause the show so we can hang out a little bit and he actually gets mad that I turned his music off 

I wish I knew how to upload a short video from the birdcam and him singing and dancing to Ms. Ru Paul, it is so cute.

Does anyone else have a bird cam?


----------



## ShleeTheRat (4 mo ago)

Sweety's mom said:


> I have a little cheap home surveillance camera on top of Sweety's cage so I can watch what he gets up to while I'm at work. It literally helps me to be able to get through my day to see his cute little antics.
> 
> For a long time I was leaving gentle elevator music on for him while I was at work. I found that he was almost completely inactive, just sat on his perch all day when I wasn't there.
> 
> ...


I don't have a bird cam, because I am the bird cam! Hahaha. I watch my guys all day long and it's amazing what you can learn about them just by observing. It's funny how they can be so opinionated about music, movies and shows just like we can. I try all sorts of things for my pair, so far I've found out they like music with flutes/any wind instruments really or upbeat tempos or guitair solos. And they love destiny's child LOL. Their favorite shows seem to be kid shows like SpongeBob, Bluey, Mr. Roger's Neighborhood, and Teletubies. I've found animal documentaries, Hotel Hell and youtube videos get the most attention from my guys in the evening when they tend to be more quiet anyways. Id like to know what things your birdie enjoys too! Its so fun to be able to discuss things like this with other passionate pet parronts! You never know what may catch their interests. I'd love to see some of the antics you catch on cam sometime! 😀


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

He loves so many things, especially loud, banging, rockin' music of any kind. But he also loves classical and symphony especially if there are big loud horns and crashing drums and cymbols. He also loves just plain crashing or banging sounds, no matter what they are coming from. Like if they are tearing siding off the side of my apartment building so loud it is rumbling inside my apartment, Sweety is all curious and happy about it the whole time! The blender, the vacuum, the soda stream, a harley davidson rumbling down the street outside his window, all loud sounds seem to be welcome by him.

Another of his favorite shows is called Where's Chicky, which is a cute toddler cartoon with lots of sounds and short attention span things. But basically, he will watch any show with me with interest as long as there is a change of music, conversation, etc often enough. A documentary or the evening news usually has enough changes in it for him to stay interested. If he's not interested he just takes a nap. 

Sweety does kareoke with a friend and me twice a week, and he sings along with us. He gets all excited when my friend shows up because he knows that means singing night! There are some songs we sing every week that he loves and he just squawks and sings and whistles sooo loud, and in some cases he is beginning to mimic the songs in his whistles! OMG so cute.


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

Here's a list of his favorite movies, as in ones he will watch over and over. I have shown him some movies that he did enjoy seeing once but if I try to play it again he is silent and bored, telling me "meh, saw this one, don't need to see it again".

Little Shop of Horrors
Mystery Men
The Music Man
Hair (the musical)
Cabaret (as long as I FF through the "boring" parts)
Chicago
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
Alladin, Lion King, Mermaid, almost any Disney movie
Umbrella Academy (any and all episodes)


----------



## ShleeTheRat (4 mo ago)

Sweety's mom said:


> He loves so many things, especially loud, banging, rockin' music of any kind. But he also loves classical and symphony especially if there are big loud horns and crashing drums and cymbols. He also loves just plain crashing or banging sounds, no matter what they are coming from. Like if they are tearing siding off the side of my apartment building so loud it is rumbling inside my apartment, Sweety is all curious and happy about it the whole time! The blender, the vacuum, the soda stream, a harley davidson rumbling down the street outside his window, all loud sounds seem to be welcome by him.
> 
> Another of his favorite shows is called Where's Chicky, which is a cute toddler cartoon with lots of sounds and short attention span things. But basically, he will watch any show with me with interest as long as there is a change of music, conversation, etc often enough. A documentary or the evening news usually has enough changes in it for him to stay interested. If he's not interested he just takes a nap.
> 
> Sweety does kareoke with a friend and me twice a week, and he sings along with us. He gets all excited when my friend shows up because he knows that means singing night! There are some songs we sing every week that he loves and he just squawks and sings and whistles sooo loud, and in some cases he is beginning to mimic the songs in his whistles! OMG so cute.


That's so funny! Mine love when I do the dishes, vacuum or when the furnace starts up. I can't wait to have a big lists of the budgie household hits! It's almost like magic sharing our lives with these beings. I've never laughed so much other than when I owned rats. They're always bringing smiles to my husband and I. I wonder what they think of us singing, probably that we are obviously out of tune so we have to be shown how to sing like proper birds.


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

I set up a YouTube channel just so I can upload this here 

Heres Sweety on the bird cam rockin with Ru Paul.


----------



## Sweety's mom (4 mo ago)

Here’s one of my friend warming up for karaoke night. I’m not gonna have one of us actually singing because we aren’t very good but boy does Sweety love singing with us 






- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com


----------



## ShleeTheRat (4 mo ago)

Sweety's mom said:


> I set up a YouTube channel just so I can upload this here
> 
> Heres Sweety on the bird cam rockin with Ru Paul.


 GO SWEETY!!! SING IT OUT!! He has such a clear and crisp voice 🥰


----------

